# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Italy: Reboot (get it?)

## Dennis

So last year's trip to Italy got re-directed to May 2018.

The details:

May 16: Land in Rome 2 1/2 days
May 19: Rome to Florence 3 days
May 22: Florence to Monterosso 2 days
May 24: Monterosso to Capri 2 days
May 26: Capri to Almafi Coast (Positano) 4 days
May 30: Positano to Rome 1 day (night really)
May 31: Rome to Home

All hotels are booked so don't need help there.
Any resto suggestions? 
We'll do the major attractions: Vatican, Colosseum, David. Any feelings on which is best to do private tours vs. just a skip the line ticket?

Any and all other input is welcome.

----------


## andynap

If you want to see David without waiting in line get tickets online and walk right in

https://www.florence-museum.com/accademia-gallery-tickets.php

----------


## GramChop

Hike the ENTIRE Cinque Terre trail and eat gelato in all five towns!

----------


## Dennis

> Hike the ENTIRE Cinque Terre trail and eat gelato in all five towns!



I was thinking wine in all 5 towns. What gelato goes best with red vino?

----------


## GramChop

> I was thinking wine in all 5 towns. What gelato goes best with red vino?



  The cold kind.

----------


## Dennis

> The cold kind.



What's Italian for "Duh!"

----------


## cec1

So many . . . so little time.  In Florence, I recommend Cantinetta Antinori.  Rome . . . Piperno Restaurant (reserve an outdoor table, if you can get it).  Have a wonderful trip . . . it’s a perfect time to be in Italy.

----------


## SherylB

Dennis, when in Positano I HIGHLY recommend La Tagliata Fattoria - it's high in the hills above Positano so offers breathtaking views. And the FOOD!!!  It's probably the most authentic Italian dining experience we had, and you get multiple courses for like 30 euros each.  It's family run and they grow most of the food they serve on the property.

You will need to arrange for a shuttle to get you there - our hotel drove us there and back.

And you may want to have your hotel (or you) make a reservation in advance - although I heard they may have expanded since we were there in June 2016.

Their website:  https://www.latagliata.com

Sounds like a great trip!

Sheryl

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis, when in Positano I HIGHLY recommend La Tagliata Fattoria - it's high in the hills above Positano so offers breathtaking views. And the FOOD!!!  It's probably the most authentic Italian dining experience we had, and you get multiple courses for like 30 euros each.  It's family run and they grow most of the food they serve on the property.
> 
> You will need to arrange for a shuttle to get you there - our hotel drove us there and back.
> 
> And you may want to have your hotel (or you) make a reservation in advance - although I heard they may have expanded since we were there in June 2016.
> 
> Their website:  https://www.latagliata.com
> 
> Sounds like a great trip!
> ...



Thanks Sheryl!

Table reserved and they are sending the shuttle!

----------


## NancySC

Seems like alot over the time alotted.  Have not been to Positano or Capri, other stops been to all, loved Monterosso, still use the long wooden forks I bought there years ago. Don't forget the lemoncello !  Definitely purchase the skip the line tickets in advance, busy time of year, good tho that after Easter etc. Enjoy, watch out for pickpockets, lines for attractions, gypsies...buses & trains & in the stations too.  Keep passport in safe place & copy of it elsewhere just in case, easier to replace.  Didn't happen to me, but to clients warned, but not paying attention.

----------


## amyb

Italy is a great destination.Have you and Lisa given SBH the boot?

----------


## Dennis

> Italy is a great destination.Have you and Lisa given SBH the boot?



Heck, no. 

There's just too much out there to see for us to go to the same place every year. Although I respect those that have found their happy place and go every year or multiple of times per year.

St Barths will always be in the rotation but on a less frequent basis. 

So may places, so little time...

----------


## SherylB

> Thanks Sheryl!
> 
> Table reserved and they are sending the shuttle!





And in Rome we had a spectacular lunch at Bistro Aroma in the Palazzo Manfredi Hotel. It is on the rooftop of the hotel and overlooks the Colosseum - an absolutely amazing view!  It’s a Michelin-starred restaurant and the food definitely lives up to its billing. We had lunch versus dinner to be a bit easier on the walet but it was worth every penny.

So many choices, so little time!

Sheryl

----------


## amyb

> Heck, no. 
> 
> 
> 
> So may places, so little time...



Got you. 
Still enjoying this special happy place. And so grateful to have missed the New York winter. Keep having fun.

----------


## Petri

You need to go to Anema e Core tavern in Capri (book a table, late evening, singalongs with Italians and drinking..).

----------


## Dennis

> And in Rome we had a spectacular lunch at Bistro Aroma in the Palazzo Manfredi Hotel. It is on the rooftop of the hotel and overlooks the Colosseum - an absolutely amazing view!  It’s a Michelin-starred restaurant and the food definitely lives up to its billing. We had lunch versus dinner to be a bit easier on the walet but it was worth every penny.
> 
> So many choices, so little time!
> 
> Sheryl




This is booked for lunch as well.

Thanks!

Leave tomorrow!

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis, when in Positano I HIGHLY recommend La Tagliata Fattoria - it's high in the hills above Positano so offers breathtaking views. And the FOOD!!!  It's probably the most authentic Italian dining experience we had, and you get multiple courses for like 30 euros each.  It's family run and they grow most of the food they serve on the property.
> 
> You will need to arrange for a shuttle to get you there - our hotel drove us there and back.
> 
> And you may want to have your hotel (or you) make a reservation in advance - although I heard they may have expanded since we were there in June 2016.
> 
> Their website:  https://www.latagliata.com
> 
> Sounds like a great trip!
> ...



Sorry to report, Sheryl that this was the worst meal/experience of the trip. From the cattle-car herding in busses up to the place to the canned introduction that the owner gave to each table to the below average pasta and the inedible meat assortment that virtually every table left untouched, to "Mama" appearing from the elevator like Jon Bon Jovi taking the stage to the crowds delight. Mama had been cooking in the kitchen, the owner told us...not a drop of sweat on her head and nary a splash of sauce on her apron. 

It was bad dinner theater. 

The worst part was you are "stuck". We knew 20 minutes in it was not for us but you can't leave. It's Hotel California.

Finally, we were told the "shuttle" was waiting outside. It wasn't.

Then along comes a city bus and we are told that this is the shuttle. 

The bus driver wanted nothing to do with us and kept yelling in Italian to the girl from the restaurant that we could not board.

Finally, he relented and off we went back into town.

A complete waste of a dinner.

Great view though....

----------


## Dennis

> You need to go to Anema e Core tavern in Capri (book a table, late evening, singalongs with Italians and drinking..).



This was amazing! Loads of fun.

We got there at 23:00 and things got rocking around midnight.

I'm pretty sure we were the only non-Italians in the joint.

Thanks for this suggestion!

----------


## Dennis

> And in Rome we had a spectacular lunch at Bistro Aroma in the Palazzo Manfredi Hotel. It is on the rooftop of the hotel and overlooks the Colosseum - an absolutely amazing view!  It’s a Michelin-starred restaurant and the food definitely lives up to its billing. We had lunch versus dinner to be a bit easier on the walet but it was worth every penny.
> 
> So many choices, so little time!
> 
> Sheryl



Absolutely wonderful from start to gluttonous finish.

----------


## SherylB

Aw, I’m really sorry to hear that Dennis! What a difference two years seems to have made. We had an absolutely wonderful experience, took in the breath-taking view, and even met some great people that we bar-hopped with after. Our hotel took us there and picked us up so we didn’t have any issues with transportation. I feel bad that it sucked for you! 

But I guess I can take some small solace in hearing that the Rome recommendation did pan out.

Trust that you had an awesome trip aside from the one wasted dinner!

Sheryl






> Sorry to report, Sheryl that this was the worst meal/experience of the trip. From the cattle-car herding in busses up to the place to the canned introduction that the owner gave to each table to the below average pasta and the inedible meat assortment that virtually every table left untouched, to "Mama" appearing from the elevator like Jon Bon Jovi taking the stage to the crowds delight. Mama had been cooking in the kitchen, the owner told us...not a drop of sweat on her head and nary a splash of sauce on her apron. 
> 
> It was bad dinner theater. 
> 
> The worst part was you are "stuck". We knew 20 minutes in it was not for us but you can't leave. It's Hotel California.
> 
> Finally, we were told the "shuttle" was waiting outside. It wasn't.
> 
> Then along comes a city bus and we are told that this is the shuttle. 
> ...

----------


## rivergirl104

The highlight of our time in Florence was taking a wine tour of the Chianti region.  Make sure your group is no more than 8 people (including yourselves and others on the tour) and that it includes lunch.  Make sure you know where your host will pick you up and drop you off.  We would recommend visiting small independent family-owned wineries rather than big operations such as Ruffino. Florence is absolutely beautiful.

----------


## stbartshopper

Where are you staying in Positano? Our favorite is San Pietro- book a “suite room “ further down the rockface. Great food and a fun swimming and lunch area all the way down at waterside!

----------


## alluring

Why not took a detour to Chianti and enjoy some good wines and scenic beauty? Any ways I hope you had fun.

----------


## stbartshopper

Dennis-
It has been two years since you took the trip.
Please share your adventures.

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis-
> It has been two years since you took the trip.
> Please share your adventures.




Sorry Bill....I'm bad at trip reports. I posted daily on Facebook while on this amazing adventure. 

In summary, Italy was mind-blowing in every way. (Except for Rome..traffic, dirty, etc. Cool old buildings, tho)

Florence was superb. Positiano a postcard you live in.

The food, the wine and the people were all out of this world.

----------


## Jim A

Any help/tips you want to throw at a first time Florence traveler would be much appreciated. More thinking Restos and the such or anything that really stood out. We only have 2 nights there and probably will spend one of the days taking a train to Siena so we will only be able to hit a couple of the big touristy spots - thinking the Galleria dell'Accademia and the "Duomo". Hotels are all set already (unless a really incredible recommendation): went for the views in Bellagio and San Gimi and Marriott partners in Barcelona and Florence

The Italy portion of our trip (starting in Barcelona) is:
 2 nights Bellagio
2 nights San Gimignano - including a couple of wineries
2 Days Florence

All will be rushed to some extent I guess due to travel time but we want to hit a bunch of different places and will not try to fit everything in during those short stays. We are fine hitting one or two "must do's" per City and spending some time wandering, walking, sitting at cafe's and taking in the City's even though our time in each is short.

----------


## Dennis

> Any help/tips you want to throw at a first time Florence traveler would be much appreciated. More thinking Restos and the such or anything that really stood out. We only have 2 nights there and probably will spend one of the days taking a train to Siena so we will only be able to hit a couple of the big touristy spots - thinking the Galleria dell'Accademia and the "Duomo".
> 
> The Italy portion of our trip (starting in Barcelona) is:
>  2 nights Bellagio
> 2 nights San Gimignano - including a couple of wineries
> 2 Days Florence
> 
> All will be rushed to some extent I guess due to travel time but we want to hit a bunch of different places and will not try to fit everything in during those short stays. We are fine hitting one or two "must do's" per City and spending some time wandering, walking, sitting at cafe's and taking in the City's even though our time in each is short.




In Florence for upper end dining: https://www.borgointhecity.com/it/

----------


## JEK

> (unless a really incredible recommendation).



Possibly our best hotel stay ever

----------


## Jim A

Dennis, Did you opt for the tasting menu with wine pairing or off the menu? Looks fantastic

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis, Did you opt for the tasting menu with wine pairing or off the menu? Looks fantastic



Tasting Menu w/wine paring. Why make tough decisions on vacations?

Pictures from that evening. That's not a real tomato, btw.

IMG_4789.jpgIMG_4790.jpgIMG_4791.jpg

----------


## Jim A

Awesome that's the one that jumped out to me  :thumb up:

----------


## Jim A

> Possibly our best hotel stay ever



Thanks it looks awesome. We went back and forth on where to spend our $'s and ultimately we decided to pick hotels where we could double dip on our AMEX FHR benefits and Marriott points benefits and spend the extra $'s on eating, shopping and wine tours!!! So we are staying at the Sina Villa Medici. Downside seems to be a little but further of a walk (15-20 minutes) from the center of all of the tourist attractions. If anyone knows of this place please let me know. Reviews and the such were positive and we love the perks of choosing FHR properties.

----------


## Dennis

> Thanks it looks awesome. We went back and forth on where to spend our $'s and ultimately we decided to pick hotels where we could double dip on our AMEX FHR benefits and Marriott points benefits and spend the extra $'s on eating, shopping and wine tours!!! So we are staying at the Sina Villa Medici. Downside seems to be a little but further of a walk (15-20 minutes) from the center of all of the tourist attractions. If anyone knows of this place please let me know. Reviews and the such were positive and we love the perks of choosing FHR properties.




Good idea. We used Marriott/Amex points for almost all our hotels and stayed at Air BnB's in Positano and Monterosso. You're not in the room that much so we spent accordingly.

----------


## alluring

Talking about pairing, your pair is the best in the pics with wine glasses making for the perfect prop and menu is mouth watering!

----------


## stbartshopper

Dennis
Thinking about your wonderful Italian trip 2 years ago, what a difference it is now with the quarantine. Venice, Florence, even Rome are empty of tourists. I never imagined these cities would be like this.

----------


## Dennis

> Dennis
> Thinking about your wonderful Italian trip 2 years ago, what a difference it is now with the quarantine. Venice, Florence, even Rome are empty of tourists. I never imagined these cities would be like this.



I feel bad for the folks who have had Italy on their bucket list just as Lisa and I did and were planning on going March/April.

Hopefully they can reschedule ASAP.

----------


## stbartshopper

It will soon return to it’s glory.

----------


## amyb

Thinking of fellow travelers, especially honeymooners. I hope all get to make their trips come true once this virus scourge ends.

Better safe, than sorry. IMHO.

----------

